# Led UVB lighting system?



## Liamgoulden (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm quite drawn to Arcadia t5 12% d3, But before I buy this lighting system. I must ask are there any LED UVB light systems out there?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

There isn't any uv led systems currently. Maybe in the next 10 years but certainly not now

John


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

As John says, no UVB LEDs yet just UVA.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm still staying away from the pro ported UVA chips. In reality they don't cover a wide enough range in wavelength.

The most worrying thing is area of emission. UVA travels better than UVB but it still has massive limitations. So were back to the limitation of led. Lots of visible light but no real umph behind it.

You are Likley to still be suffering wit narrow areas of invisible light horizontally and no penetration. The best I have seen push a tiny amount of energy to about an inch from the chip.

So if you can only light "invisibly" and inch wide and an inch deep you need a boat load of chips to still be useless.

This is why I won't put the Arcadia name to uva LEDs yet.

Lots of work to do to get a working product I feel.

John


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

I dont know, I think in the next five years we are going to see a big shift. The new InGaN diodes are pretty interesting looking, giving off good peaks at 290 and 340 nm. I know there are limitations with the distances, like you said John, but with the industrial applications motivating them, I think its only a matter of time. They already exist, its just getting the outputs right and then of course making it cost effective. I think right now youre talking $10,000 or so for these types of lights if I remember right.


----------

